# 4.5 Month Stacking photos



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no tips for you other than keep practicing  I feel for you, I've been trying to practice some with Ellie and hello, it's not as easy as it sounds! I was also told to use a mirror. If you figure out something to make it click, please share what you figure out


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope that the conformation people chip in, because the only advice I can think of comes from getting a square stand in obedience that I've been doing with Bertie, which is basically asking him to stand and encouraging him to lean forward and set his front feet squarely under him. 

Keisel has the all legs look too, I see.  He's a pretty little boy.


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't have a lot of experience, but from what I do know 4.5 months is a very very awkward stage. Your boy has good leg under him, good bone and nice angles among other nice attributes as far as I can see. 

My advice is to not worry too much with the stacking at 4.5 months. Your boy will come together as the months go by making it SO MUCH EASIER for him to achieve a good stack. Work on him little my little getting into a free stack, don't expect everything to be perfect. Over time you can shape him into hwo you want him to stack.

I remember trying to stack my boy Waiau @ 4.5 months, and it was near impossible. My idea of what he should look like was in comparison to an adult, which was not a fair comparison at all at that stage!!! He just plain fell apart. He had no neck, was high in the rear and his legs were all over the place. He only started coming around at 14 months. Now at 19 months he stacks nicely. Good luck!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, when you are going around the ring, do you still have bait in your hands? Where is the collar? On top? Underneath chin? Behind ear?

Do not get too hard on him and make sure everything is fun. Do not practice all the time bc he will get bored


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Also, when you are going around the ring, do you still have bait in your hands? Where is the collar? On top? Underneath chin? Behind ear?
> 
> Do not get too hard on him and make sure everything is fun. Do not practice all the time bc he will get bored


I don't use bait around the ring.. only when he's standing still does he get rewarded. The collar is above his ear but not tight around his neck, when it was tight he would act like a bucking bronco. He is a lot better on a loose lead rather than a tight controlling lead. I don't practice all the time but I do notice after 3 or 4 runs he gets more into it but still jumps from time to time. I know he's having fun and I'm hoping he stops the jumping act with age. I just have a few puppy matches coming up that I'm gonna be embarrassed with him acting this way!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't be embarrassed because everyone will think he is a doll when he is doing his little puppy trotting around the ring. Just keep listening to your instructor and have fun.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Roushbabe said:


> ... I know he's having fun and I'm hoping he stops the jumping act with age. I just have a few puppy matches coming up that I'm gonna be embarrassed with him acting this way!



One of the women who I look to as a role model has a basic philosophy of working with the puppy, but in the end, remember to enjoy your puppy - he won't be this way for long. Don't be embarrassed by his antics. Laugh and don't lose sight of how much you will miss this stage some day. He is very sweet looking, I just want to scoop Kiesel up and hug him


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

When hand stacking your dog it is all about the head. I use my right hand palm up fingers under dog's chin and walk them into the stack with their head up. From there on out their head remains in the SAME position with my hand under the chin the whole time I stack their legs with the other hand. The right hand holds the head when you position the left front and back legs, switch hands to position the right front leg. I can tell in the first few pictures you are letting go of his head as you pay attention to setting his feet, you've lost it right there  Try practicing stacking without a collar, that will make you hold his head with your hand which offers a lot more control and looks better.
Work on setting up the head and JUST the front feet until you can get that right, then worry about the back ones.
When you practice gaiting, instead of jogging with him take very long walking strides. Go slow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These were really great for Lush as a puppy: FitPAWS® Paw Pods Case | Balance Stones for Dogs-Ball Dynamics-fitpaws


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Like Anney I hold the chin, not the collar with my control hand. It gives much more control over the dog. I also stand when I am placing the feet as it allows me to grasp the elbow without pushing on the dog with my arm and to look down the shoulder to ensure the feet are placed correctly. Once the feet are in place I can kneel to bait if I want to.

With a puppy who wants to do silly things on the move, I start by just moving at a walk and then gradually speeding up and if the silliness starts slow down a little. They catch on! Frankly at this age you just want them to think this is fun, so if they are a little silly it is no big deal. I had my Wings in Baby Puppy at a couple of shows last summer to get experience, and at one she bounced her way around the entire ring. Everyone watching just chuckled because she was so cute.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I always forget about the head trick. Thanks for reminding me! I also was bad about stacking front feet not far enough under and back legs to farr out. Been getting better but she moves so will try the head holding, I can see how that will help!


----------

